

New Dating API could become the Facebook Open Graph of love - HNer
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/06/24/new-dating-api-could-become-the-facebook-open-graph-of-love/

======
Joakal
Why would a popular dating service like OkCupid or PlentyOfFish open up to
indirectly allow more competition and less ad audience when everyone just
looks at the dating API website?

Seems to be only useful for struggling sites but even then, it looks like a
myopic decision to support the API.

~~~
suneliot
Definitely agree that big, popular dating sites won't be quick to pick this
up. I do see the possibility of them monitoring the usage of the API and
perhaps integrating some 3rd party API's into their sites too.

What the dating API allows you to do is show off not only what you SAY you're
doing, but what you're ACTUALLY doing. It adds an additional facet to
someone's profile, which only enhances online dating in my opinion. Could be
something larger players would want to look into.

The ongoing trend of mobile dating and social apps should benefit from this
release.

